# Service



## rrs18 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just a note posted here to thank George for the great service he provided on my last order for two kits including the New Zealand Cabernet Blanc and an Island Mist Green Apple Reisling.


Thanks again.


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 15, 2005)

I heard a rumor that as far as Customer Service, George is the bomb!


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 15, 2005)

Am I missing summat 'ere ??


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 15, 2005)

Someone else had commended George the other day and I commented to him that he's the bomb of customer service. He had to ask his 14 yr old what that meant before he knew it was a compliment!


----------



## Fruit n Nut (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol, I remember the thread in question, gee I must keep of the cyser


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't speak personaly about Georges customer service "yet". But I can say, that the little bit that I have been here and have had discussions with George, He is a true gentleman and businessman. Based on what I have seen (read), and have read what others have to say about him, I would Have to say he is the best that I have ever seen in the wine supply business. Based on what I see of his on line catalog and his prices, George can provide me with the bulk of my supply needs cheaper than any of my local suppliers can, and thats after you include shipping. It's for these reasons, George has a new customer and friend. And look at the dedication he gives to this board.......... Does he ever stop!


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 15, 2005)

jobe05 said:


> I can't speak personaly about Georges customer service "yet". But I can say, that the little bit that I have been here and have had discussions with George, He is a true gentleman and businessman. Based on what I have seen (read), and have read what others have to say about him, I would Have to say he is the best that I have ever seen in the wine supply business. Based on what I see of his on line catalog and his prices, George can provide me with the bulk of my supply needs cheaper than any of my local suppliers can, and thats after you include shipping. It's for these reasons, George has a new customer and friend. And look at the dedication he gives to this board.......... Does he ever stop!







You said it!!!



George even urged me to go to my local-yokels, telling me hownice andthat they have the same ethics as he, but ....





*Nah!*





I like him and his place so much more.



And like I told him the other day, I will plug his site shamelessly elsewhere. Good businesses _with the right ethics_ _and passion_ must be brought attention to, in my opinion. 





P.S. I believe in "teenie-talk" it's called "Da Bomb"



Btu whadda I know, I have no kids, and I'm not close to being teenie anymore.



*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 15, 2005)

I have kids and they DO NOT SAY "Da Bomb" They say "Can I have some of 
your wine!" and I say "No" and they say "daaad?"

George has a problem. How can he keep up the incredible service? I still 
cannot believe that when I order on day one I have two emails by day two, 
one saying we received your order, thee next saying we shipped your order 
and then the UPS man arrives on day three.

George, if you're not careful, people will begin to think you care about your 
customers, and treat them like friends. Then where will the rest of the world 
be? Shame on you!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 15, 2005)

What can I say, but"THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!"


I love what I do and I thank my lucky stars for every customer I have. To be quite honest, taking care of home wine makers is fun. I have a saying, "If everybody in the world made wine, we would have peace!" Wine makers have an excellent perspective on life.


Besides, I have the best customers, ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow.... Now thats service!


My wife placed an order with George (from my wish list, but she signed in under her name, Rebecca) and we got the order already. Again, my wife shopped around the local shops (waste of time) and even she said "How does he do it". Even with shipping everything was cheaper than buying it local.


She won't tell me what she got me of course (which is why she didn't order from my wish list, because I would know) But one of the boxes looks like corking just got easier in my future.......







Thanks George for the great service, having a great web site and coming up with the "wish list". You impressed my wife who knows nothing about you, your site or wine makingwine making. That makes me very happy to know she now has a place to go to get.......... birthday presents......... fathers day presents...........


----------



## geocorn (Nov 23, 2005)

Birthday........






Now that give me an idea. What if I asked registered users for birthday (month and day, only). Then in their birthday month, I could send them a birthday wish with a coupon. Awe, probably just another bad idea......


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 23, 2005)

Keep talking George, Keep talking.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 23, 2005)

I think it's a great Idea......


Isn't the B'day info in everyones set up files here on the forum? Can you access that george? Even a quick email or a .37 post card with a few % off your next order.............. I love it........


Your a good businessman George.... and getting better every day!


----------



## geocorn (Nov 23, 2005)

Now, I've done it. Just have to figure out how to do this. Why does everything require WORK?


Funny, I don't think that anything I do is close to "rocket science". It is really very simple. My customers are the number one asset I have. I take care of my computer, my store, my inventory. Why would I not take care of my customers?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 24, 2005)

Can I be first George, I was born in Jan, Feb.,Mar., Apr., May, June, July, Aug., Sept., Oct., Nov. and Dec.


I have had so many different lives


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 24, 2005)

me too.


----------



## Harry (Nov 24, 2005)

George can you make it retroactive, My birthday was Nov.2nd


Harry


----------



## geocorn (Nov 25, 2005)

It will probably not be ready until 2006, but look for the newsletter special in December. The special will be similar to the birthday coupon!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 25, 2005)

All right! Finally something good about having a birthday right when the bills from Christmas start to come into everyone's lives. January birthdays aren't noted for high end gifts!


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 27, 2005)

I only get birthday cards from the insurance company and the bank. (well 
some from my wife and kids too if I was totally honest) It would be good to 
get something good AND useful for my birthday. Darn it. I'm going to have 
to wait til september.




*Edited by: peterCooper *


----------



## geocorn (Nov 27, 2005)

Don't feel too dis-heartened. What for the December forum special. It will take care of all of the birthdays in 2005! Then I will start the b-day cards in January.


----------

